# Maybe Moving to Cairo



## Cwis

My husband is in the process of interviewing for a senior role within the construction industry.
Having never been to Egypt just wanted some advice on where to live as expats, and how safe it feels living in Cairo right now.
We currently live in the UK, but are New Zealanders.
Our past expat life was in Dubai.
Appreciate any advice.
Tks


----------



## pazoka

there are many good and safe places to live in cairo but i recomen maadi or rehab
its the best for foreigner


----------



## Cwis

pazoka said:


> there are many good and safe places to live in cairo but i recomen maadi or rehab
> its the best for foreigner


thanks for your response,will start having a look at what's available for housing in those area.


----------



## hurghadapat

Cwis said:


> My husband is in the process of interviewing for a senior role within the construction industry.
> Having never been to Egypt just wanted some advice on where to live as expats, and how safe it feels living in Cairo right now.
> We currently live in the UK, but are New Zealanders.
> Our past expat life was in Dubai.
> Appreciate any advice.
> Tks



Hi and welcome to the forum.....information on what area your husband will be working in and if you have children of school age will be helpful as travelling anywhere in cairo is a problem because of the traffic....and is a big consideration when deciding where to live.


----------



## Cwis

hurghadapat said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.....information on what area your husband will be working in and if you have children of school age will be helpful as travelling anywhere in cairo is a problem because of the traffic....and is a big consideration when deciding where to live.


Thanks, for the rely, no children, and unsure of exact area of husband work location, but once I have that will log on again.


----------

